# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha da margem sul

## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Espero que já tenham almoçado para compensar o esforço da manhã  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e que tenham pelo menos feito a devida TPA com a água que trouxeram  :yb668:  não se enganem e não misturem os garrafões, isso não é para beber.
Por mim a brigação já está cumprida para com os vivos cá do aquário, acabaram de levar com 240 litritos de água nova e ficam servidos para mais 15 dias  :Coradoeolhos: 
Na próxima recolha isto tem que ser mais demorado e com almoço no local, isto assim não tem piada recolhe-se a água muito rápido e falta as histórias de cada um com os seus aquários, sucessos, azelhisses e outras asneiras que tem sempre alguma graça, por isso vão pensando em arranjar desculpas para a próxima recolha ser mais demorada  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Joaquim
Estou plenamente de acordo. Tambem já fiz a TPA . 
Para a proxima contem comigo, com almoço e tudo.E sempre uma oportunidade de nos conhecermos melhor etermos tempo para trocar ideias.
Acho muito importante a tua iniciativa de juntares pessoal desta zona.
Um abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Estou a ver que correu tudo bem. :Pracima:  
Desculpem não ter estado no 1º encontro aqui do pessoal do deserto ,mas tive de ajudar um amigo a carregar um aquario de 2m ,foi ele que me ajudou no transporte da agua para encher o meu aquario não podia deixar na mão. :yb668:  
Mas o meu Fumaças esteve presente no encontro ,não sei se fez falta na recolha da agua. :Admirado:  
Prometo que vou fazer os possiveis para estar no proximo. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Antonio Silva

:Olá:  Tambem já foi feita a respectiva TPA de 50 litros com água "made in Portinho da Arrábida", recolhida em boa companhia e "bombada" pelo "Fumaças" do Rogério que deu um jeitão porque embora fosse praia-mar as marés são muito pequenas esta semana...
Valeu pelo convívio  :SbOk3:  , para a próxima espero que com mais tempo e respectiva almoçarada.

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Se visses o filme que foi para meter o fumaças a trabalhar  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Esqueceste-te de mandar o livro de instruções  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Arranjar desculpa para a recolha de agua ser demorada é: só agora??? Epah nem tas a ver o filme que foi por o fumaças a trabalhar que até perdi a fome  :yb665:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Galinhas,eu tou todo partidinho dos costádos :yb624:  ,aquilo é que foi uma cansera cumpadri :yb624:  .
Agora a serio,mais facil e rapido e indolor que isto...deve ser dificil,foi um bocadinho bem passado e com pessoal 5*****. :SbOk3:  
Esperemos que o Ingo tenho conseguido chegar com o "bólinhas" a casa. :yb624:  
Roger o fumaças foi mesmo o unico que deu ao cabedál :SbSourire2:  ,mas aquilo tem truque pra pegar e não é como estava a dizer,depois explico-te,o bicho ficou no meu carro e na 2ª deixo-to ai.
Então por mim tudo bem,se fôr bem combinado,da proxima a seguir á colecta vamos á almoçaráda. :SbSourire:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi luis
o ingo chegou ao destino,quando passou aqui em minha casa para deixar os garrafoes grandes ( eram os meus ) pareçia que tinha rebaixado o carro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:    um opel vectra com cerca de 350l na mala fica mesmo engraçado.
para a proxima contem com mais um para o almoço pois parece que para recolher nao é preciso ajuda :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia Pessoal  :Olá:  

A próxima recolha pode ser a 6 de Outubro, se todos concordarem é um sábado e faz precisamente 15 dias em relação a ontem, como a maioria defende TPA a cada 15 dias tornamos isto numa  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   devoção com direito a romaria  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e lá vamos nós, mais simples não pode ser. Depois espero que o grupo vá aumentando e a quantidade litros recolhidos também, que o convivio se torne cada vez mais franco e se começe a conheçer ao vivo cada um dos aquários que se esconde nas nossas casas  :Coradoeolhos:  , como diz o Rogério neste "deserto" existem muitos aquários e de certeza que alguns são bem interessantes. 
Por isso já sabem: almoço obrigatório, recolha facultativa, dependente da vontade de cada um e das marés e... as respectivas visitas aos santuários depende da vontade do dono ou  :Admirado:  da "dona" :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  deixar entrar esta  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbRequin2:  cambada toda lá em casa.
Podem já começar a organizar a lista e contem comigo.

Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehehe
antes de mais queria agradecer ao Rogerio o emprestimo do fumacas que deu um jeitao, e que faz mesmo fumo á seria....
o meu Bolide, quase que nao fez a subida... tinha tanto peso na traseira que faltava aderencia as rodas da frente...solucao... pe na chapa :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  . para a proxima tenho que trazer uns garrafoes a frente para o rebaixamento ser total :yb624:   :yb624:  
a minha troca de agua tambem ja foi feita.
podem contar comigo para nova recolha e para o almoco.
pessoal 5*****
obrigado a todos
ingo

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas a todosEm pricipio podem contar comigo e a patroa que é a decoradora do aquario. Os layouts são com ela .

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Sendo assim já somos 3, vá começem a pensar nas desculpas e... vamos a farra.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

onde sera a próxima recolha?   em Setúbal?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joaquim eu conto 4

*Cesar Pinto
Ingo Barao
Antonio Mota
Joaquim Galinhas*

Rogerio Gomes
Luis Carrilho
disseram que queriam ir mas nao confirmaram

se quizerem podem ir editando o meu post para acrescentarem mais nomes a lista.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Quantos mais melhor  :Pracima:  assim temos mais experiencias para partilhar e discutir  :SbPoisson9:   :SbRequin2:   :EEK!:  
A recolha pode ser no mesmo local acho que se come bem por lá  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
e  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  melhor. Sim porque não são só os nossos aquários que precisam de TPA regularmente
Por isso vão editando a lista.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

eu desta vez também me vou cansar, pois também vou precisar de água.

Quem me puder emprestar jerricans para ver se trago uns 300L, não será esquecido no natal  :yb624:  

E desta vez temos almoço, nem que seja um choquito frito

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nuno edita o teu nome na lista.
talves arranje aqui dois garrafoes de 30l, depois combinamos para os devolveres.
olha que o natal está proximo,e eu tenho boa memoria :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas Cesar,

não consigo editar o teu post  :Admirado:   por isso se puderes actualizar.....

Quanto aos dois garrafões ainda falo contigo para os levar tipo amanha e depois entregava-te no dia da recolha.

Quanto ao Natal, coloco uma cunha junto do gajo de barba branca e barriga grande  :yb665:  

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas a todos

Acho genial, o aumento de concentraçoes dos apaixonados pela aquarofilia, com o principal objectivo o convivio com a desculpa ir buscar agua :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Deixo aqui um tema para debate.... que tal uma uniao norte/centro com uma colecta a meio do caminho (coimbra, ou para aqueles lados) , seguido de uma almoçarada ou uma jantarada???? e depois uma visitita se sobrar tempo aos aquas da zona????

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  

A próxima reunião com jantarada vai ter de ser no DESERTO eleito pelo nosso governo, isto de ser sempre em Coimbra tem de acabar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  é sempre os mesmos aquários para ver, o mesmo trajecto, enfim temos que deslocar as coisas. Quanto a recolhas também pode ser, assim exibem-se alguns FUMAÇAS que andam a roubar água ao mar  :EEK!:  e a contribuir para que o seu nivel não suba  :Coradoeolhos:  poupando assim alguns sustos ás populações ribeirinhas.
Agora mais a sério, podemos organizar uma coisa identica á que se fez em Coimbra e que juntou muitos dos membros deste fórum, sem qualquer rivalidade, mas como é bem compreensivel não é fácil transportar aquários com 800, 1200 e 2000 litros para mostrar, e fotos nunca são a mesma coisa.
Fica por isso lançado o desafio, agoram tem de dar algum tempo para se programar uma coisa de jeito e depois eu dou noticias. Talvez um mês :Admirado:  mais coisa menos coisa e a malta encontra-se para convivio e  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  depois  eu abro um tópico nesse sentido.
Fica combinado.

Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehehe se vai ter  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   la vou eu ter que pernoitar na praia... :SbRireLarme2:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

N.B. A organização não se responsabiliza pelos devaneios nocturnos dos participantes.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Colegas  :Olá:  

No regular cumprimento das TPA a cada 15 dias isso significa que a próxima recolha será no próximo dia 6, ou seja no sábado, aconteçe que eu não me lembrei  :EEK!:  do feriado de 6ªfeira (amanhã) e alguns com mais sorte que eu  :Icon Cry:  devem fazer um FS prolongado, assim o que eu pretendo saber é quem vai alinhar desta vez para se organizar as coisas. 
Por isso começem a editar a lista s.f.f.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas
Se não houver nada em contrario até lá eu vou

ANTONIO MOTA

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Ok, estamos dois  :SbOk:  

Joaquim Galinhas
António Mota

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Antoino Silva, se fores á recolha de amanha, sempre me podes recolher 20L?

ps: tens a caixa de MP cheia

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Roberto
> 
> O ponto de encontro é sempre em Setubal no final da Av. Luisa Todi, no café Sancho Pança (o ultimo no sentido das praias) o cafézinho do costume pelas 10:30H na esplanada e depois rumo á recolha. Por agora sófalta saber se há pessoal suficiente para uma recolha  vamos ver quantos querem ir.
> 
> Um abraço


Sorry... 

Por aqui vai ser mais um dia de trabalho  :Icon Cry:  

Já tenho saudades e os meus peixinhos tambem devem ter  :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

então pessoal, sempre há recolha? :yb663:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Grande recolha hoje nao foi Luis? cansativa mas pronto  :yb624:  

obrigadao :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Reis

PAh,teve o seu que sim lol mas ve pelo lado bom, poupas-te no ginasio lolol

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Ainda passei pelo café ás 11h e pouco, mas já não vi ninguem...... fui para a praia  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Colegas

Para compensar as vossas desilusões e de voltarmos ao convivio habitual dos sábados de manhã vamos começar a fazer planos para a próxima recolha, aceitam-se inscrições  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e o primeiro sou eu  :Coradoeolhos:  como sempre no sitio do costume á hora do custume.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

eu cá vou dependendo das bulas  :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Então como é??? ninguém se acusa  :Admirado:  está tudo á espera de 6ª á noite ou de ordem das... para poder ir á recolha  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Boas
> 
> Então como é??? ninguém se acusa  está tudo á espera de 6ª á noite ou de ordem das... para poder ir á recolha


Eu nunca sei bem... mas em principio vou, mas claro, ainda não descobri o cafe, encontro o pessoal na praia

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia, Paulo

O café é muito fácil de descobrir, quando chegas á Av. Luisa Todi, viras no sentido das praias e é o último á tua direita, chama-se Sancho Pança, nada mais fácil e assim evitas de ficar plantado á beira da água  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas a todos.Eu vou.vou ver as mares e depois ponho aqui

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Quanto ás marés temos o seguinte:
Sab, 2008-05-10 01:12 +0100 0.77 Baixa-mar 
Sab, 2008-05-10 07:30 +0100 2.94 Preia-mar 
Sab, 2008-05-10 13:24 +0100 1.09 Baixa-mar 
Sab, 2008-05-10 19:51 +0100 3.13 Preia-mar

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Bom dia, Paulo
> 
> O café é muito fácil de descobrir, quando chegas á Av. Luisa Todi, viras no sentido das praias e é o último á tua direita, chama-se Sancho Pança, nada mais fácil e assim evitas de ficar plantado á beira da água  
> 
> Um abraço


Proxima vez, vou ter descobrir o cafesinho.

Agora como eu desconfiava, com muito grande pena minha não vou poder ir, o trabalho esta apertado, e os sabados ajudam a safar a situação.

Lá vou eu espetar com mais 2 kg de sal.  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pois é pessoal, agora esta chuvada e que talvez mude os planos da malta  :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Por aqui não chove  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  quem te manda viver numa zona dessas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Mas a recolha mantem-se nem que seja com desculpa do cafézinho  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas pessoal do Deserto, eu amanha vou aparecer no café do costume por volta das 10:30/11 horas, so para fazer companhia e ir "levantar" o reactor de Kalk ao caro amigo António...como fui a agua no fim de semana anterior, desta vez não preciso  de aguinha :Coradoeolhos:  


Cumps
Nuno Silva

----------


## Paulo Leal

Olá  :Olá:  

Então ámanha sempre vai haver recolha?  :Whistle:  

Estou desejoso de começar a abituar novamente o meu menino á água natural  :yb665:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Paulo.

Sim há mas desta vez é no Cabo Raso por volta das 10h e 10:20 quem poder ir é bem vindo para 2 dedos de conversa. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Está alguma coisa planeada para dia 10 de junho?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.

Não ,devido ao Joaquim estar com muito trabalho ,fui eu ontem ao cabo Raso e estivemos a falar devido ao Verão vai ser um bocado complicado apanhar agua no portinho da Arrabida por isso devemos ir ao cabo Raso se nos deixarem apanhar é claro. :Admirado:  

A proxima recolha deve ser sáb 21 ou 28 logo se ve. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas Rogério,

Desculpa não ter aparecido :Admirado:  
Bem precisava desses litros. 
Na 2F tive um corte de corrente e dai uma descarga de 100lt para o chão :yb620:   :yb620:  

Tentarei aparecer na proxima sem falta.

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Leal

Boas...

esta prevista mais alguma recolha no Cabo Raso ou no Portinho?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado: 

Bom dia colegas, será que ainda conseguimos organizar uma recolha como nos velhos tempos em que um maluco (eu) se lembrou de juntar uns quantos que sofriam da mesma patologia e passaram uns momentos de convivio engraçado a recolher água para as tpa dos aquários da margem sul. Vão pensando nisso e coloquem aqui os nomes para ver se vale a pena combinarmos um dia de farra este mês.

1º da lista  Joaquim Galinhas 1000lt

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Valerá a pena desenterrar esta tópico? Haverá malta disposta a voltar as recolhas no Portinho? A uns anos atrás as coisas eram espetaculares, muita malta, tudo bem disposto e muita agua coletada e o melhor, almoçaradas...que acham do desavio de voltarmos ao antigamente?

Abraço pessoal do deserto eheh

----------

